# Girls Bindings



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for bindings for my new Rossignol Diva. It's currently being shipped right now. 

I'm looking for something that will be good for all-mountain. I had a pair of Burton Stilettos in the past and they worked fine for me, however I'm selling them along with my old board. I really liked the toe-cap. 

Right now there are K2 Yeah Yeah Bindings for $120 which is in my price range however, I have no way of knowing how good they actually are. 

Any suggestions would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Escapade, lexa or rome mads


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Escapade, lexa or rome mads


Agreed, I'll also add the Salomon Mirage.


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks guys! I know those are great bindings and if I wasn't a broke university student, I would for sure get them. Is there something that's cheaper that performs relatively well? Less that 175?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hengmok said:


> thanks guys! I know those are great bindings and if I wasn't a broke university student, I would for sure get them. Is there something that's cheaper that performs relatively well? Less that 175?


The same, but from previous yr 

Check out evo outlet or bakcountry.com. They ussually have previous season stuff at good prices.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just pull off the stilletos before you sell the board,

geartrade, swaps and craigslist

old drake f60 or f50 are ok with new burton straps

kind of bad timing...but binding are some of the easier things to get used, often if it needs anything, just get some new burton straps or even just the ratchets.

depending on the university...just beg or barrow from a friend...around where I live there is used gear just for the asking. I've had folks trying to give me stuff...today turned down a women's sims board and month ago a women's ns raven with some burton bindings

past used buys
drakes all day long for 20-30
last year at a swap escapades for 25...needed a bolt/nut...went to a local core shop and they hooked me up for nothing but a slobbering smile
mads for 50 off geartrade


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just pull off the stilletos before you sell the board,
> 
> geartrade, swaps and craigslist
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have awesome friends and great deals where you are. However, I live in the prairies, in Canada where snowboarding isn't a thing really, which means the used market is unbelievably small and shipping from those sites is at least an additional $40. I thought about taking my stilettos however, it'll be hard for me to sell my board on its own. 
On backcountry.com I found the Rome Runways in my size, in my price range but that's about it. Anyone know if these are alright? Better than K2?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hengmok said:


> Sounds like you have awesome friends and great deals where you are. However, I live in the prairies, in Canada where snowboarding isn't a thing really, which means the used market is unbelievably small and shipping from those sites is at least an additional $40. I thought about taking my stilettos however, it'll be hard for me to sell my board on its own.
> On backcountry.com I found the Rome Runways in my size, in my price range but that's about it. Anyone know if these are alright? Better than K2?


ehmmm...my friends just want to dump their old shit in my basement. Just keep the old board around for a rock board, a friend board...really alot of sb stuff you can't cost effectively replace...its cheaper to keep the old stuff and cannibalize parts and do frankenbuilds....and as last resort...give it away for stokage karma.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hengmok said:


> Sounds like you have awesome friends and great deals where you are. However, I live in the prairies, in Canada where snowboarding isn't a thing really, which means the used market is unbelievably small and shipping from those sites is at least an additional $40. I thought about taking my stilettos however, it'll be hard for me to sell my board on its own.
> On backcountry.com I found the Rome Runways in my size, in my price range but that's about it. Anyone know if these are alright? Better than K2?


boardroomshop.com
comor
The source

They ship free within canada. Check out what they have from last yr or the yr before. Lots of bindings at good prices.


----------



## hengmok (Jan 19, 2014)

F1EA said:


> boardroomshop.com
> comor
> The source
> 
> They ship free within canada. Check out what they have from last yr or the yr before. Lots of bindings at good prices.


Thanks! unfortunately there's nothing in my size/price range! I guess I'll have to look around to see the selection in stores.


----------

